

Ask HN: My media startup has every position ready to be filled – except CTO! - hjvo

Hello, I&#x27;m a media startup co-founder who hasn&#x27;t had luck finding a college-aged&#x2F;recent graduate to fill our CTO position. I initially found a brilliant recent Caltech graduate who held the position for 3 months; however, he had to back out because of increased responsibilities at Oracle. We&#x27;re ready to go with an all-star team lineup, but I need to find a young go-getter for the CTO position.&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;d appreciate any suggestions or recommendations - can&#x27;t find a CTO candidate who has an interest in doing some things in the music and entertainment spaces that aren&#x27;t being done now.
======
eip
Lots of work? Low pay? Sounds awesome.

~~~
hjvo
I'm sorry for the delay - I forgot about the post after Monday. There's great
pay, it's just that I'd like to find a college-aged or recent graduate
programmer/developer because I think such a person would be more enthusiastic
about our efforts. Aside from the startup's Director of R&D choice - a
successful researcher and Caltech professor who's worked with several
startups, each member of the startup's early-stage team has held high level
positions at leading entertainment, tech and/or music companies.

